# another huge list



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a site called Safe Canada. It also is included on my web site and contains another 'library' of information, actually a bit larger than my own!

SafeCanada.ca - Emergency Preparedness at Home


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Drum! Thanx!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Great link - I just hit up a small selection of the links from that page and have forwarded the "master link" to my co-workers. We are already full into winter here (the earliest winter on record since the 1950's in this area) and it is a good idea to review our winter-readiness.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> We are already full into winter here


So sorry to hear that.


----------

